

CentOS 6.2 Released - espeed
http://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos-announce/2011-December/018335.html

======
sheff
This is excellent news. After the long lead times for 6.0 and 6.1 its very
reassuring that CentOS seems to have gotten its momentum back and is tracking
the Red Hat releases with minimal lag.

~~~
jaryd
Agreed. This is a great resource for tracking the dev team:
<http://qaweb.dev.centos.org/qa/blog>

~~~
nknight
When did they start doing that? The last time I tried to find a window into
the CentOS process, the Powers That Be were ignoring or belittling anyone who
wondered what was going on or how to help.

~~~
mapleoin
The CentOS development process has always been pretty open. What you're
describing seems very weird.

Did you try the mailing lists for example? (linked from the main page):
<http://centos.org/modules/tinycontent/index.php?id=16>

~~~
nknight
The mailing lists are where it was happening early this year. Look through
posts from Karanbir Singh, it was like pulling teeth just to get him to tell
people how they could help with testing (knowledge previously limited to some
semi-private group nobody knew how to get involved with).

Definitely didn't want to talk about build processes, just lots of handwaving
about how hard it is to get right. I even recall he eventually pointed out
some "build scripts" under pressure, neglecting to mention that they weren't
actually usable by anyone without hidden knowledge and package requirements he
didn't want to talk about.

The whole thing left a very bad taste in my mouth.

------
srgseg
Warning: I upgraded an HP ProLiant DL385 server from CentOS 6 to 6.2 and the
network stopped working due to an incompatibility with the 6.2 driver.

If you have a server that uses a Broadcom ethernet controller (tg3 driver) I
hope this saves you having to make a Christmas trip to the data center...

~~~
morgajel
Any chance you have any documentation on it or a bug report in to redhat/cent?
details man, details!

~~~
srgseg
I did a Google search and apparently the bug is fixed in later versions of
Fedora, so it's just a temporary situation with RHEL/CentOS I'm assuming.

I think the easiest way to check if your server would be affected is to boot
from the CentOS 6.2 netinstall CD, and see if it can access the network. If
that works fine, everything should be good.

------
aj700
<http://virtualboxes.org/images/centos/>

if you want to try it the super easy way

